# Cannot open door with key without alarm going off on 2000 Altima



## NTICompass (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, so I got my car back from the shop, and I had asked them to re-sync my remotes. When they did this, they also re-enabled my car alarm. I bought the car used, and the person I bought it from had the alarm disabled.
So, for some reason, my alarm is kinda weird. If I use the key to open the door, the alarm goes off, and I can't turn it off unless I press the 'unlock' key on the remote. How do I fix this? I want to be able to open my door using the key without the alarm going off. It would be nice if I could fully disable the alarm (and have the remotes still work).


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try this:

Open the door with the key, alarm should go off. Get into car, lock the door manually and then unlock it manually again (don't use the power lock/unlock button). Get out the car, lock it with the remote, then open with key and see if the alarm still goes off.

If that doesn't work, maybe try disconnecting battery for about an hour and then reconnect.


----------



## NTICompass (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, that didn't do anything. I could try disconnecting the battery, but I'd rather not.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

NTICompass said:


> Well, that didn't do anything. I could try disconnecting the battery, but I'd rather not.


Looks like it might be some sort of security feature but not sure what to do next. Maybe someone will similar car can help.


----------

